# Splashy boy in SC



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If he's white and spotted, I'd say Dalmation marks with long hair somehow... if he's yellow, I'd say you're spot on with the mismark theory! Neat dog!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, what a cool looking guy! hope someone saves him soon!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Check him out, cool!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a gorgeous dog a real one in a million :bowl:
I would take him in a heart beat but he is soooooooo far away
I hope someone gets him before its too late


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

That is one of the coolest looking dogs I have ever seen. I hope someone can help this poor fella out.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I emailed Foothills Golden Retriever Resuce, Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country, Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue, and Midlands Golden Retriever Rescue. Hopefully someone can get him, he is soooo cute!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow he is adorable. I would so take him if he was closer.. What a gorgeous boy...


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

dogluver04 said:


> I would so take him if he was closer


Longer transports have happened before!!! I suppose they could happen again.

He is awful cute...


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

dogluvr04... I'm in Pittsburgh, and able to drive to Erie PA! Plus I'm going to Wytheville VA the day after Thanksgiving to pick up a dog. Hint hint - I know you probably weren't serious but I like being an enabler, lol.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

He's one gorgeous boy.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Bonniethecollie said:


> dogluvr04... I'm in Pittsburgh, and able to drive to Erie PA! Plus I'm going to Wytheville VA the day after Thanksgiving to pick up a dog. Hint hint - I know you probably weren't serious but I like being an enabler, lol.


And I'm going to Raleigh, NC 11/26, and I go right through Gaffney (where he is) on the way...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would love to see him in person. He looks beautiful and different.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Longer transports have happened before!!! I suppose they could happen again.
> 
> He is awful cute...


 We are so due for another transport too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please, please*

Oh, please someone save this boy!

Pls contact Lee Polk. I didn't sound like these dogs had too long!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Midlands GRR got back to me and said they can't take him.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Good news! 

There was an offer to foster from Paws & Prayers in Akron, OH! Augustus McCrae, if you really can get him to VA, that would be excellent! I'm meeting my contact person at about 1 or 2pm Saturday the 29th in Wytheville - there's a visitor's center past a Sheetz gas station (it's a small town so there's only one Sheetz there). It's a nice meeting spot; quiet and plenty of grass.

Would you be able to hold onto him from the 26th to the 29th? I hate to put someone in a position like that, since none of us knows anything about this pup's personality. But if you're willing to give it a try, so am I.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry, I've got 3 dogs right now, which is one too many. I'd be happy to take him all the way to Raleigh tomorrow, but I can't keep him even for one day. I'll be at my husband's parents' house for the holiday, and they won't even let my dogs inside (except to sleep), so it's already going to be stressful enough.


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Darn! Well, is it ok if I keep you in mind? Might be able to get him from Raleigh to the DC area - that's where my parents live and where I'll be over Thanksgiving. 

What time are you planning to travel tomorrow? We might need someone to do an overnight for this guy - I won't be in Maryland until about noon on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Hopefully we'll be leaving around 10 or 11. Nala's Mom is around Raleigh; she's the one who picked up Leah from me. Maybe she'd be able to keep him tomorrow night and then take him up to VA, although it might be hard to plan with Thanksgiving Thursday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jana*

Jana:

Where do you need the overnight exactly?

There are some people on Lab Forum that might?


----------



## Bonniethecollie (May 22, 2008)

Well, if Augustus could get him to Raleigh, maybe someone there could keep him? I'm thinking that's a populated area - it'd probably be easier than driving him to Wytheville (or nearby). 

I won't be able to pick him up until Saturday, though, so it'd be more than one night. I'm not so good at setting up transports. Last time I tried, I couldn't get things together and ended up driving the whole way myself.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

I think I can help I send you an email!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Sowilu!! Let me know if Jana answers.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

No reply, I need to know by today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raquel*

Raquel:

I know she was at work today and couldn't access these sites only Petfinder so maybe she posted something there.

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope everything turned well for the guy!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I really hope something happened with this boy! He is so beautiful. I wish I'd seen this thread sooner--I might have been interested in him, or willing to foster him for a while.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Ruby'smom said:


> what a gorgeous dog a real one in a million :bowl:
> I would take him in a heart beat but he is soooooooo far away
> I hope someone gets him before its too late



I'll pick him up and send him to you


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Called and checked in (got a cell number and called again) He was taken in by a rescue group last monday! I did not ask what rescue group...that would have been smart


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces:

Thanks for calling to check and finding out that a rescue group took him.
There might have been more info about him on Petfinder. com Message Forum, but I haven't been on there much lately.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I checked petfinder board and found nothing on where he was taken, he is stunning though!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks!


http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=162793&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I read the forum on petfinder that you posted the link for.. But has anyone actually taken him? Whats going on with him?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doglover*

Doglover:

I know it is not clear if he was rescued or not.

Email the shelter and find out.


----------

